# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Speech recognition, transcription, dictation, voice-to-text >  ChatFlow, KITT.AI, Seattle, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - KITT.AI

----------


## Airicist

ChatFlow: Focus on the flow, build bots faster

Published on Sep 12, 2016




> In this ChatFlow Walkthrough, we will walk the entire process of making a bot from start to finish. By the end of this tutorial, you will be able to create your own bot with Natural Language Understanding from scratch.

----------

